# Meloxidyl for dogs



## alnecosse (Aug 16, 2012)

Vet has just prescribed this for my 11yr old lab (arthritis) got to say she has been on it for a couple of weeks now and i have seen a big improvement in her mobility, Thing is as she will need this long term i was quoted a price of Â£52 for (100ml) i looked this up online to see exactly what she was getting and discovered i could buy this online for Â£32(100ml)  now this seems to me to be an extorionate mark up in price, it also said prescription req could i just go back to vet and ask for my dogs prescription so i could buy online. Or are they under no obligation to give me prescription. Help advice welcome don't get me wrong if i have to pay the Â£52 so be it i just thought there's no need to be making such a profit on medicine as anyone who has animals will testify vets aint cheap.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 16, 2012)

Oooh, tricky.

My old chap had various pills and acupuncture for 4 years. I wasn't that costly and I did check the price of the medicine.

Vets and Dentists like to think they are charging a fair price, but the million pound homes and sports cars are usually a give away. (Not all of them mind you....)

I think if I was in your position, I would ask them to provide a prescription (in a nice way) saying you are concerned about the cost.
If they won't/can't do this or it's not common practise, you could phone around a few vets and ask about the costs.

Next door have metacam (?) for their dog and I know they went to a different vet, paid the basic consultation fee and get the drugs far cheaper. Around here, there are folks with loads of money and areas of relatively low income. I know the vets north of town are less expensive and if I was to go over the border, the prices are even lower. 

??


----------



## alnecosse (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply i was thinking same thing to try another vet, i have taken my dog to the same vet all her life and up till now have 
always been more than happy with them, this just kind of threw me (have always just payed bill )i was thinking about asking for a price match i know its not AG but you never know.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 16, 2012)

Just had a word with my missus. Now on her tablet to write a quick post.
She says online vet medicine is extremely dodgy. Apparently there are endless online places doing drugs (especially farming medicines) that sell any old rubbish, often illegally imported also. Maybe best avoided.
Sorry, she insisted I passed on her comments. 

Good luck.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 16, 2012)

your vet will give you a prescription at a price . but when you buy of the net who knows what you'll get . good luck i hope she's ok


----------



## alnecosse (Aug 16, 2012)

RGDave said:



			Just had a word with my missus. Now on her tablet to write a quick post.
She says online vet medicine is extremely dodgy. Apparently there are endless online places doing drugs (especially farming medicines) that sell any old rubbish, often illegally imported also. Maybe best avoided.
Sorry, she insisted I passed on her comments. 

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

 no thanks for reply thats why i posted  this would probably explain the price diff.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 17, 2012)

If you pay a consultation fee,your vet must provide you with a prescription,you are under no obligation to buy the medicines from them.There are lots of reputable companies selling animal medicines online,and at much lower cost.The mark up on even the most basic of drugs such as wormers is ridiculous.My local vets charge Â£3.50 per tablet for Drontal Plus,i buy them online for Â£1.28 per tablet !!!!! 
About 4 months ago i had to take my lurcher to the vets,after her leg started to swell following a scuffle with another dog.Consultation fee was Â£22,course of antibiotics Â£23,and painkillers Â£14.Had i bought the drugs online i'd have saved myself nearly Â£20,which shows just how much profit the practice makes on the drugs they are selling.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2012)

Max has a rash on his chin and having decided not to take the Â£700 "skin work up" we took the topical treatment route of steroid cream and anti biotics and almost fell over when the bill was Â£170! The cream was Â£27 and is available online at Â£8 so a complete rip off in my view and preying on caring owners.


----------



## alnecosse (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for taking time to reply. If anyone can recommend a ligitimate trustworthy website i could try it would be appreciated thanks again.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2012)

alnecosse said:



			Thanks to everyone for taking time to reply. If anyone can recommend a ligitimate trustworthy website i could try it would be appreciated thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

A friend with 2 dogs has recommended this site. Not tried them yet myself but she speaks highly of them:

http://www.petdrugsonline.co.uk/


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 17, 2012)

When we moved from Wiltshire to Ayrshire the vets and kennel fees were more or less halved.
And they were much better.


----------



## BeachGolfer (Aug 17, 2012)

Three years ago our 12 year old fox terrier was struggling to get up and down the stairs due to dodgy back legs. Started supplementing his bix with glucosamine and fish liver oil capsules and he is way better now at 15 than he was back then!


----------



## granters (Aug 17, 2012)

We have 2 giant rabbits,one had a tumour under his chin.local vet quoted 400quid to remove it,yet the vet we use for the dog did it for 100!couldn't believe it. We live in a fairly rural area and the dogs vet is in a large town . The difference is startling. The dog is on various concoctions for arthritis,spongilitis,irritable bowel etc. Never get a white boxer! He's still happy though,probably as he's verging on junkiesville


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2012)

RGDave said:



*My old chap* had various pills and acupuncture for 4 years.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## stevelev (Aug 20, 2012)

I have used these for a few bits, they are legitimate, and a good price.

The drug you are looking at is Â£16.99

http://www.animeddirect.co.uk/dogs/healthcare/arthritis-and-joint/meloxidyl-oral-suspension-for-dogs-100ml.html

Worth a look


----------



## alnecosse (Aug 20, 2012)

stevelev said:



			I have used these for a few bits, they are legitimate, and a good price.

The drug you are looking at is Â£16.99

http://www.animeddirect.co.uk/dogs/healthcare/arthritis-and-joint/meloxidyl-oral-suspension-for-dogs-100ml.html

Worth a look
		
Click to expand...

The price differance on this defy's belief thank's to everyone who took time to reply.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 20, 2012)

All vets do is play on our heart strings. I'd pay anything for my dog however I had a huge fight with a vet practice that charged me Â£32 for arthritis treatment that I could buy online for Â£8. They even tried to refuse to refund the 3 unopened boxes they had sold me. 

Hate vets with a passion. "We'll try this first"  "Bring him back in a week"  "I'll just give them this while we're here"


----------



## chris661 (Aug 20, 2012)

BeachGolfer said:



			Three years ago our 12 year old fox terrier was struggling to get up and down the stairs due to dodgy back legs. Started supplementing his bix with glucosamine and fish liver oil capsules and he is way better now at 15 than he was back then!
		
Click to expand...

One of my mutts gets "peoples" glucosamine My MIL gets it for 50c from the quacks for a months supply, I was paying â‚¬55 euro for similar from the vets.


----------

